# Prowler Big Game 2 Angler (SOLD)



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game 2 Angler- 600 Lb weight capacity. Updated paddle w/paddle lanyard, three rod holders, standup assist strap, waterproof cell phone storage, cup holder, YakAttack rail system for customizing. YakAttack LeverLoc Anchor Trolley system with anchor. Several Yak attack mounts to add custom setup. Center console storage, front storage. Battery storage (including battery) for fish finders, Emergency paddle float for re-entry, kayak cart. (Eighteen hundred dollars invested). $700.00. Located in Alleghany County. 336-657-7007


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

(SOLD)


----------

